# Steam Link und Fifa 17



## espo (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich versuche seit Tagen Fifa 17 per Steam Link zu spielen aber ohne Erfolg. Zu erst ein mal kann ich das Spiel nur im Fenstermodus sehen, Fullscreen höre ich nur den Sound. Zum Zweiten wird mein Xbox Controller nur als Tastatur erkannt, nicht als Controller.

die hier  FIFA 17 problems working with steam link :: Steam Link General Discussions besprochenen Lösungen helfen mir null.

Hat jemand von euch ne Idee?

Danke schonmal


----------



## OinKy (2. Februar 2017)

Hatte das selbe Problem, habe aber jetzt einen workaround gefunden. Hab viel ausprobiert, bis es endlich klappte.

Wegen des Fullscreens: Wenn man bei Steam unter Einstellungen und In-Home-Streaming, dort bei Advanced Host Options, Hardware Encoding für Nvidia GPUs aktiviert hat, kann man darunter noch NVFBC aktivieren. Das geht aber nur wenn man Geforce Experience (mit Shadowplay) installiert hat. Davon abgesehen habe ich die NVFBC Option aber auch deaktiviert, da die Performance bei mir dadurch grauenhaft war. Von dem was ich gelesen habe, hängt das mit dem Alter der Grafikkarte zusammen. Ich nutze eine GTX 780 Ti. Hardware Encoding an sich sollte man aber in jedem Fall aktivieren, genauso wie Hardware Decoding bei Advanced Client Options.

Zum Controller Problem: die Lösung besteht in einer Mischung aus zwei Beiträgen von der Steam Forum Diskussion, die du auch verlinkt hast, nämlich #2 und #4. Also folgendermaßen:

- in the fifasetup folder, go to config.ini file and add a line : " AUTO_LAUNCH = 1" (dann startet Fifa ohne den Launcher)
- bei Origin Rechtsklick auf das Fifa Symbol, Spieleigenschaften und dann den Haken raus bei Origin im Spiel aktivieren (das ist wichtig)
- dann origin bei Steam als Nicht Steam Spiel hinzufügen (sollte automatisch in der Liste, die Steam einem da anbietet, dabei sein)
- jetzt normal Steam Link an, verbinden und man ist erstmal im Big Screen Modus
- bei Bibliothek auf Origin gehen und starten, dann kurz warten, Origin lädt und startet

Jetzt sollte Origin auch in einer Art Fullscreen Modus sein. Dort kann man dann den controller als maus benutzen und per 2x R2 klicken FIFA starten. Bei mir funktioniert er dann im Spiel als Controller. Der Mauszeiger ist dann im Spiel genau in der Mitte des Bildschirms, aber den kann man dann am PC mit der normalen Maus wegschieben.

Hoffe es klappt alles & viel Spaß


----------

